# Parker Mountain (The Plateau) Antelope Hunt



## TheTest (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey everyone, 

Long time lurker of the forum, but have never had anything interesting to post about or place input on (relatively new hunter). My father, grandfather, cousin, and myself just returned from hunting The Plateau. 

My dad and I spent many hours on foot and on the ATV chasing herds around attempting to get a good shot. Opening morning a herd of 20 slipped under us with a, what appeared to be, massive buck. We took a shot from about 350 yards, but ended up shooting over him and missing our only opportunity. We continued to spend the rest of the day trying to find that same herd again with a (personal) trophy for my father. We ended up not locating that herd, but came across another large herd (maybe 10-12 does) and another very good sized buck. After a very long and hot stalk, a truck ended up going off-roading and scaring the entire herd out from under us. We were about 600 yards, and slowly creeping in without being noticed. We got back to our ATV and headed in the general direction the herd had gone towards. We ended up finding the herd, but could not locate the buck who was with them. 

After a long and tiring day, we called it quits as the sun went down. We returned the following morning to begin stalking again. We got on top of a very high hill and glassed a lot of land. After looking for quite a while we were about to give up and randomly glassed an antelope lying down. We pulled out the spotting scope and determined that he was an "okay" buck and we would make a pursuit to see if we could get a shot. While stalking this buck, he had spotted us from a very long ways and booked it into the sage below. My father and I then hopped on the ATV and drove up to a saddle where we could attempt to cut him off. While hiking down this saddle we must have kicked up some other does lying down. After watching these few does run out, we noticed three more animals moving behind them slowly. Instantly we noticed that one was a good buck that we would love to shoot. The buck turned around and stared at us and began to walk towards us in an aggressive manner. Dumbfounded by the behavior, my dad moved in for an even closer shot. As he came to the edge of the hill he noticed two does that this buck had been trying to round back up into his herd before darting. 

My dad took his first shot at 419 yards and shot an inch above his back, the buck bolted another 100+ yards where my father took one more shot and ended up dropping him with a throat shot. 

Here is the animal, we know it isn't the biggest buck on the unit, but we are very pleased with the kill and time we spent together.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great buck. Thanks for the write up and pics and congrats to you and your family.-----SS


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Very cool. I love hunting Antelope down there. For quite a while the herds were really struggling, but if you saw a number of bucks that caliber it looks like it might be on its way back.

Thanks for sharing. Congrats to your dad on a great animal.


----------



## TheTest (Nov 7, 2015)

Like I said before, I'm not an expert on sizing animals because I have hardly had any kills myself, but I can tell you that the buck that we saw opening morning would be a trophy to a lot of people. He had mass, curl, and height. The herds are very scared and run if they see anything remotely close, but a very fun hunt this year. 

Thanks for the sincere posts.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for sharing! My dad has a tag for that unit, and we're heading down tomorrow for 3 days. Now I'm even more excited.


----------



## TheTest (Nov 7, 2015)

Good luck to your dad! Hopefully you guys nail a monster!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome job! Thanks for posting the story and the pictures - looks like an awesome time!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats on the buck and the great memories!


----------



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

That's real hunting. Spot and stalk. Makes the results even more memorable.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful buck! The range conditions down there look pretty sparse for this early in the fall...dang.


----------



## TheTest (Nov 7, 2015)

It was very hot, and very dry. My dad and I are both sunburnt and crisp on our arms and faces. It was a blast though and worth every second of pain.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

How much grass was available? Did you see many rabbits? We took out a couple thousand from the north end in a few draws last winter but by our last trip out there were starved rabbit mummies everywhere. Didn't bother venturing into other areas of the Plateau to confirm if the bust hit everywhere though.


----------



## TheTest (Nov 7, 2015)

On our drive out from Bicknell opening morning there were a LOT of cottontails on the road up. As soon as we hit the dirt road heading towards Antelope Springs and Dry Lake I saw a total of 2 jack rabbits crossing the road. While out hunting on the flats, we saw 0 rabbits and I never walked in grass, that I can remember. All dirt and sage brush.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That sounds about like I feared. Dang.


----------



## TheTest (Nov 7, 2015)

I did notice quite a bit of grouse (I believe that's what they are) around. Even ran into a flock of about 14, twice. Then would come across 2-3 every once in a while.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

It was a hot dry summer all over down here I think. We haven't had significant moisture for a long time. The whole summer I can only remember 3-4 spotty rainstorms that didn't even hit everywhere. I was also down there this weekend, pretty dry. I saw antelope and the person I was down there with got one the second day but I feel the herd numbers are pretty low compared to what they could/should be. Get the cattle and sheep off that range and the Parker herd would be amazing if it was allowed to grow to its potential. Sadly you run into any of the good ole whiney asses out there they of course want them all dead. Dry for sure, a bad winter is desperately needed across the state, but a bad winter could do some damage this year after such a dry summer too.


----------



## TheTest (Nov 7, 2015)

My dad use to hunt this unit a 10+ years ago and said that the herd looks terrible compared to what it use to. He also mentioned that people cry about the antelope bothering the town and so they have reduced the number of antelope in the area significantly. I also could not believe how many head of sheep were on the area we were around. They completely took over one of the huge watering holes and I did not see a speedgoat in sight. My dad was really depressed about the numbers he saw and how small the herds are now. He told me he would not put in for that unit again until they attempt to mend the herds. 

How was your friend's antelope? Did he get a good one?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

TheTest said:


> My dad use to hunt this unit a 10+ years ago and said that the herd looks terrible compared to what it use to. He also mentioned that people cry about the antelope bothering the town and so they have reduced the number of antelope in the area significantly. I also could not believe how many head of sheep were on the area we were around. They completely took over one of the huge watering holes and I did not see a speedgoat in sight. My dad was really depressed about the numbers he saw and how small the herds are now. He told me he would not put in for that unit again until they attempt to mend the herds.
> 
> How was your friend's antelope? Did he get a good one?


Very similar to the size of the one you got. Pronghorn are an amazing animal to hunt and watch, it was fun just watching the bucks circle the does all weekend, even if that made it a little harder. It was a fun hunt, it's just sad the complaining of a few local sheep and cattle producers has cut that herd back so far for one, and keeps it from being a much larger herd that would provide a lot of opportunity if it was allowed to show its full potential. I agree, too many sheep for sure, and especially with the lack of moisture and feed its kind of a joke. I understand the tensions of the situation but I wish the DWR would raise the population objective on that unit and allow it to reach it. I know a few locals would scream bloody murder, but why they get all the leverage here is beyond me. If the majority of the Parker were overseen by the BLM it would be easier for the public to influence sheep and cattle numbers but where it is owned and operated by SITLA, it would be almost impossible to change much. Anyway, I'm all for that herd being allowed to grow as well, make sure you send emails or show up to a meeting or two and speak up about it. The reason the herd is so far down now is because sportsmen got trampled last April in a permit numbers meeting and they approved 600 for tags last year because of a handful of complaining ranchers. If sportsmen would speak out a little in any way it would help for the DWR to have support in keeping numbers on the unit a little higher.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> That sounds about like I feared. Dang.


Do you like to go hunt cottontails down there johnny? I also seen very few rabbits, a couple jacks and a couple cottontails. Didn't see as many sage grouse as last year either.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

We stumbled into rabbits on the plateau last fall. We did limits on cottons several trips, but mostly focused on jackrabbit smackdowns as we could see trip to trip the enormous differences in available feed (not to mention shooting a hundred some odd jacks in a short afternoon with 4-6 guys is a lot of fun!). We stopped shooting cottons late December as they were getting too stringy/strong flavored.


----------



## TheTest (Nov 7, 2015)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Very similar to the size of the one you got. Pronghorn are an amazing animal to hunt and watch, it was fun just watching the bucks circle the does all weekend, even if that made it a little harder. It was a fun hunt, it's just sad the complaining of a few local sheep and cattle producers has cut that herd back so far for one, and keeps it from being a much larger herd that would provide a lot of opportunity if it was allowed to show its full potential. I agree, too many sheep for sure, and especially with the lack of moisture and feed its kind of a joke. I understand the tensions of the situation but I wish the DWR would raise the population objective on that unit and allow it to reach it. I know a few locals would scream bloody murder, but why they get all the leverage here is beyond me. If the majority of the Parker were overseen by the BLM it would be easier for the public to influence sheep and cattle numbers but where it is owned and operated by SITLA, it would be almost impossible to change much. Anyway, I'm all for that herd being allowed to grow as well, make sure you send emails or show up to a meeting or two and speak up about it. The reason the herd is so far down now is because sportsmen got trampled last April in a permit numbers meeting and they approved 600 for tags last year because of a handful of complaining ranchers. If sportsmen would speak out a little in any way it would help for the DWR to have support in keeping numbers on the unit a little higher.


My dad said that he is planning on attending some meetings to discuss what he saw and how disappointed he was. He doesn't think it will do any good, but says he will still plan on doing it down in Springville when they have meetings.

Congrats to your friend and his kill, hopefully it was still enjoyable even with the poor herd size and conditions.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's the wildlife boards emails, attending a meeting or two every year is important. The wildlife board has the final vote on a lot of things so contacting them via email is important, here's the link:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/board-members.html


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

We're down there now for my dad's hunt.

I'll agree with what others have said - few rabbits, sparse range conditions, lots of sheep. I'm honestly surprised at how few antelope we're seeing. It's been harder to find them than it was 4 years ago when I had the tag. We're still having a good time, and we've had a few opportunities at smaller bucks, but so far dad has decided to hold out for a bigger one. Come tomorrow afternoon, he may be less picky.


----------



## TheTest (Nov 7, 2015)

Good luck to your father. I hope he lands a real monster. Let me know what he ends up shooting. Clarq did you want a PM on where I saw a bigger ish buck?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

TheTest said:


> Good luck to your father. I hope he lands a real monster. Let me know what he ends up shooting. Clarq did you want a PM on where I saw a bigger ish buck?


Sure. Any help would be great.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

The weather made it very tricky today. I'd be mad about it if it weren't for the fact that Parker Mountain could really use some good rain. There was light rain most of the morning, and the wind was howling. Right at daybreak we had a fantastic opportunity at a yearling buck that dad decided to pass on. Later in the morning, we managed to relocate a good buck we found on Tuesday. It probably wasn't quite as tall as the one TheTest posted, but it was pretty heavy. We crept within about 300 yards of him before he busted us. One shot was all dad could manage and it was a miss. We're blaming it on the wind.

The weather really got bad around 1:00. It was raining pretty hard, and raining everywhere. We decided to head into town and take an early dinner while we waited for it to blow through.

After that, we headed up for round 2. It rained on us for most of the afternoon, and the animals weren't very active. We checked a few spots that have produced well in the past, but to no avail. Sunset quickly approached. We began our journey back to town when, like manna from heaven, I spotted two yearling bucks about 500 yards away. They were in a spot that would have allowed us to easily get within 250 yards for a shot. Dad looked them over, and passed. Tag soup for us. If it were my tag... one of those bucks would be in the cooler.

So we're going home empty-handed, but we don't have anyone to blame but ourselves. I'd say the hunt was worth the 3 points he drew it with, but we didn't see nearly as many antelope as we expected. I think I'm glad I didn't apply for the doe hunt down there this year. I don't have a clue why the DWR is offering 300 doe permits. I hope they know something I don't.

Anyone heading down for the final weekend can feel free to send me a PM. I'll gladly share what we learned, as long as you agree to report back and let me know how it goes.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Clarq all the DWR knows how to do is try and keep the livestock raisers happy the past few years. There shouldn't be a doe tag on that unit IMO. If sportsmen would push back there would be many more pronghorn down there in just a year or two. Sounds like you had a pretty good hunt overall, they're sure fun to hunt.


----------



## TheTest (Nov 7, 2015)

Clarq, I'm sorry I didn't get to messaging you. I had school and work all day today, so I totally spaced. I'm really sorry to hear your dad didn't get anything. I think the reason we saw so many antelope was because we were seeing the same herds over and over again hah. Regardless, getting that tag at 3 points is awesome, it took my dad 6 years for his. Too bad your dad didn't just take a yearling for some meat.


----------

